# Question about axlebacks vs catbacks & more......



## pctek (Jul 18, 2010)

I have an 05 a4 goat and was thinking about getting the spintech axleback from marylandspeed.

Couple questions the default price they have is the aluminized steel or an upgrade to stainless steel for $279.00 wow big difference in price. So what are the differences in stainless steel and aluminized steel?

Also what will the difference be in just getting the mufflers axlebacks rather that the more parts/pipes of the catbacks?

Thanks


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

Stainless is heavy but will not rust and will outlast the car. If you don't drive in salt and snow go aluminum. It's lighter and cheaper.

Cat back will drain your wallet more. You won't get a power gain with either. Just sound.

If you don't have headers, start there. You'll actually get some power for the dollar.


----------



## pctek (Jul 18, 2010)

06gtoin216 said:


> Stainless is heavy but will not rust and will outlast the car. If you don't drive in salt and snow go aluminum. It's lighter and cheaper.
> 
> Cat back will drain your wallet more. You won't get a power gain with either. Just sound.
> 
> If you don't have headers, start there. You'll actually get some power for the dollar.


I wish I can put on headers but I live in california and we have smogging.


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

I'm pretty sure the Jba shorties are 50 state legal. You'll have to check though.


----------



## 06m6GoaT (Sep 28, 2010)

hey i actually have the spintech axle back on my car and its a nice quick cheap upgrade from the stock, gives it a little sounds and rumble lol


----------



## pctek (Jul 18, 2010)

Hmm now im thinking of leaving the stock mufflers I did remove the resonator and put on the magnaflow x pipe. Anyways thinking about putting on jba shorty headers, at maryspeed theres a note that says on ls2 engine its required to get a set of 8mm spark wires, why is this?

Anyone have the pdf jba shorty instructions or other instructions to do the job thanks?


----------



## RJ_05GTO (Jul 6, 2008)

pctek said:


> Hmm now im thinking of leaving the stock mufflers I did remove the resonator and put on the magnaflow x pipe. Anyways thinking about putting on jba shorty headers, at maryspeed theres a note that says on ls2 engine its required to get a set of 8mm spark wires, why is this?
> 
> Anyone have the pdf jba shorty instructions or other instructions to do the job thanks?


The JBA shorty headers are a piece of cake to put on with a noticable power increase also. Long tubes might get you a few more hp but for $500-$700 more. I think the JBAs are a great bang for the buck if you are on a budget. The wires they tell you to buy come with shorter boots. If you use the stock wires (which i tried to do) there is a boot on each side that lays on the header. Make sure to order the wires with the headers it will save a headache. They are msd so they are nice quality wires. Get some 3/8x 2 1/2'' bolts for the flange to exhaust pipe. The 2'' bolts they give you are almost impossible but other than that its all straight forward. you may have to remove the airbox. Remove the strut tower brace. Remove the fuel rail covers. Take the dipstick tube out and remove the coil pack assemblies on both sides. Remove the flange nuts from the exhaust pipes and unbolt the manifold from the head. You can reuse the stock gaskets. I think they are better than the ones they give you with the headers. And reverse the process to go back with the headers. Use never sieze on the bolts and torque from inside out on the headers. I think its around 18ft lbs.


----------



## Nightmare2003 (Jan 4, 2010)

pctek
Go with the JBA shorties. I got mine done at Warner Muffler (here in Oceanside near San Diego) and it's still within smog compliancy for the state of California. The benefit is greater than going with an axleback kit. And as mentioned, cough up a few extra bucks for the wires. 
An axle back only really changes the mufflers themselves. A full cat-back exhaust changes the piping from behind the catalytic converters, which the benefits come from potentially higher quality materials (which is subjective), possibly larger diameter piping and occasionally a weight savings of a few pounds. The larger diameter piping isn't really a good thing if you're running stock. A full cat-back will change the sound a bit, however not as much as the headers. 
Aluminized steel is mild carbon steel (typically) that has been coated, whether dipped or eletrolytically, with aluminum to prevent rust. It works wonderfully however after a little while with exposure to salt, high moisture or abrasives it'll start to come off then the rust begins. Stainless steel is great in prevention of rust and is very durable, yet as mentioned it does weigh more then the former. The choice is yours if you feel you do need the upgrade to stainless. It can rust too, but only if abused.


----------

